# Sick Shrimp.. Help needed..



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Lately a couple of shrimp from my Red wine tank have been getting this weird rusty finish on them and would die soon after... Has anyone seen this before? Is it a disease or an issue with water condition and how to solve this... 

Obviously I don't want anymore to die if this is something that's going to keep spreading...


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks like a bacteria infestion and yes it will spread quick.

I suggest you isolate this shrimp in quarantine and try do treatment. How long it has been like that condition?



John_C said:


> Lately a couple of shrimp from my Red wine tank have been getting this weird rusty finish on them and would die soon after... Has anyone seen this before? Is it a disease or an issue with water condition and how to solve this...
> 
> Obviously I don't want anymore to die if this is something that's going to keep spreading...


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear that John. I would quarantine the affected shrimp and do a water change and add some alder cones or IAL. What's the temperature in the tank? I would try and lower by using a fan to blow the surface of the water to help cool it down.



John_C said:


> Lately a couple of shrimp from my Red wine tank have been getting this weird rusty finish on them and would die soon after... Has anyone seen this before? Is it a disease or an issue with water condition and how to solve this...
> 
> Obviously I don't want anymore to die if this is something that's going to keep spreading...


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

150 TDS, 71F or 18C, seems ideal.. I was wondering if maybe it was due to a lack of minerals in the water... 

I took out the healthy shrimp into their own tank for now till I can solve this.. Seems to have come out of nowhere.. I'm wondering to if it's because I'm just running a spoonge filter with air pump as opposed to something stronger like a powerhead.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Conditions aren't out of the norm to me. What do you use to re-mineralize your water? I've been using Blue Diamond. As for sponge filters, The majority of my tanks are only sponge filter with an HOB. Do you have any Indian almond leaves or alder cones to put into your tank?



John_C said:


> 150 TDS, 71F or 18C, seems ideal.. I was wondering if maybe it was due to a lack of minerals in the water...
> 
> I took out the healthy shrimp into their own tank for now till I can solve this.. Seems to have come out of nowhere.. I'm wondering to if it's because I'm just running a spoonge filter with air pump as opposed to something stronger like a powerhead.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

To re-mineralize i use filtered spring water or those mineral clay stones.. I haven't used ALmond leaves in a while.. I gotta get back on that again !


----------

